# Guy Martin Speed - new series



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

For those who like the hairy lincolnshire bike racer, he has a new series of his tv show Speed starting this sunday, 26th October, on Ch4 at i think 9pm.
If it's anything like the last series, and judging by adverts and previews it will be, it will be well worth a watch.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Enjoyed the last series, the guy has some guts, I will be watching this. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

The first series was brilliant, can't wait for the second series to start!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahh slight error, it's on at 8pm NOT 9pm.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

listened to him being interviewed on Radio 4 this morning, funny, witty and totally interesting bloke.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

S63 said:


> listened to him being interviewed on Radio 4 this morning, funny, witty and totally interesting bloke.


He's one of the last of a dying breed, people with his enthusiasm old fashioned engineering and just doing different stuff like Speed are very few and far between. On top of that he is a hard grafter too.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Loved the first series.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Danger man !


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Another great program from Guy, next week is going to be good. A custom motorbike up Pikes Peak


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Love this programme. Next weeks episode will certainly be one to watch.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

jack-c said:


> Love this programme. Next weeks episode will certainly be one to watch.


Pike's Peak! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Guy is awesome. Last series was great and this one looks to be just as good. Proper bloke!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Without a doubt this is one of the best things on telly at the mo

Top many Guy Martin :thumb:

Looking foreword to next weeks episode on Pikes Peak


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Great series loved it! Guy appears to be a totally down to earth top bloke. The sort of person everyone would like as a mate. I get the impression he would drop everything to help a buddy and muck in. Its a refreshing change from all those so called celebs who are so fake and untalented!

Looking forward to him making more programs soon.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

S63 said:


> listened to him being interviewed on Radio 4 this morning, funny, witty and totally interesting bloke.


Your nice for a change,WOOP WOOP :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Now that's what you call a watchable, enjoyable programme.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

And I think he definitely slept with that French bird in the last episode!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A great series, pity it was so short!

I met him a few years back when Detailing his AMV12 - top chap, exactly as he comes across on the tv!:thumb:


----------

